# Samuel Gawith Contest



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

While were all all anxiously waiting for one of our favorite blending houses from Kendal to get their supply back into our grubby little hands how about a little contest to pass the time.

Here's how it will go down. *Guess the date that the 50 gram tins of 1792 will be back in stock at SmokingPipes.com*

Only one guess allowed per day. The first person post the correct date will be awarded with one or more tins of my choosing. Guess's need to be posted as replies to this thread, and once submitted, all guesses are final. Any edited entries will be considered void

In the event that no one guesses the correct date. The contest will be over, and we can all celebrate the fact that we are all winners, and can purchase some of our favorite blends once again.

Good Luck.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm gonna guess Monday, July 5th.

Thanks for the contest Derrick!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

6/28/10


(if I win any 1792, send it to Commonsenseman.)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> (if I win any 1792, send it to Commonsenseman.)


I recall a quote from another thread........

"Not no 1792 (laced with rat poison)........" - Hermit


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going to say July 2, 2010. That way it will be selling on the weekend of the 4th!


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice contest. I like the ones based on random luck because Luck is one of my skills. 

I guess July 8th.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

7/22/10


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

7/16/10


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

July 12, 2010.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I recall a quote from another thread........
> 
> "Not no 1792 (laced with rat poison)........" - Hermit


Better you than me, my friend. ound:


----------



## abhishekduggal (Jun 19, 2010)

Tuesday, July 6th


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

July 26, 2010.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

July 1 is my random guess.


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

Ok, Saturdays guess is July 30.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

July 9 is my Saturday guess.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Saturday's guess:

Wednesday, June 30th.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

7/17. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

June 29


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

July 23rd.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

6/25/10


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

How about July 4th. It's a Sunday but hey, a guess is a guess I guess!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> How about July 4th. It's a Sunday but hey, a guess is a guess I guess!


Yeah, a guess is a guess, but that's a *really* *bad* guess. ound:
Not only a Sunday, but the freakin' Fourth of July.
They're gonna be drinkin' and smokin', but I don't 
think they're gonna be updating the site.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll guess (or rather hope for) July 15th; I'll be due for my next baccy order then. But I have a feeling August might be more realistic.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

July 19


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

Fri. 8/2/2010


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I've read it a million times, but I just realized what Smoking Pipes website says about their out of stock items
"We apologize, but this item is temporarily out of stock. Please check back with us *in a few days*." :twitch:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I second, July 8th!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Contrabass Bry said:


> I second, July 8th!


You can second it, but if 7/8 hits,
the guy who *firsted* it wins. oke:


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

August 21


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Stan41 said:


> August 21


Pessimist.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

July 10 appears to be still open: I'm going with that!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

July 11th, thanks Derrick.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

7/7/10


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

8/4/10


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

June 24th.---


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

July 14 available?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

July 28th.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

dajones said:


> July 14 available?


Not anymore :tu


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

8/17/10 as by that point the employees will all be restocked and be willing to sell to the public...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

July 21.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

My guess is Sept 1.

BTW who gets it if two guesses are both equally close but one is early and the other is late?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

CBR said:


> BTW who gets it if two guesses are both equally close but one is early and the other is late?


Nobody wins.
"In the event that no one guesses the correct date. The contest will be over, and we can all celebrate the fact that we are all winners, and can purchase some of our favorite blends once again."


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

7/13/10


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

Can i be super optimistic and say 6/22???


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Filling out June with JUNE 25!


----------



## eighteyedspy (Jun 15, 2010)

6/26/10


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

abhishekduggal said:


> Tuesday, July 6th





eighteyedspy said:


> 6/26/10


Welcome to the forum, and thanks for participating. Hopefully you will also ask questions, and contribute to our little community.:smile:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Boat sinks and all SG bound for the U.S lies on the ocean floor... next expected arrival date 11/3/10.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Boat sinks and all SG bound for the U.S lies on the ocean floor... next expected arrival date 11/3/10.


Calling Robert Ballard.....


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

9/8/10


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

7/20/10


----------



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> > Boat sinks and all SG bound for the U.S lies on the ocean floor... next expected arrival date 11/3/10.
> 
> 
> Calling Robert Ballard.....


I lol'd.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Aug. 6th. 2010


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll take the last available date in June! The 27th  again, thanks for the contest Derrick :tu


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

New day, new guess...hmm, could it be 11/13/10?


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

How about 8/17?


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

7/27 (fallin' outta the sky!)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

9/1/2010


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

9/9/10


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

7/29/10


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

9/5/10


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

My next guess would be August 7th


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

What? You don't think folks deliver on Saturdays?

I'mma goin' with *July 24*


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

dajones said:


> What? You don't think folks deliver on Saturdays?
> 
> I'mma goin' with *July 24*


Ahhh, but do they update the website? :hmm:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

9/10/10


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

8/5/10


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

8/15/10


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8-9-10


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

8/10 (maill will be late from Monday!)


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

It will be the day I leave town ... of course. Just haven't booked the flight yet, but I'll post my departure date when known to be a winner :frusty:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

9/17.10


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

10/18/10


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1/1/2012


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

6/25/2020


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> 6/25/2020


You've got the right idea, I was being a little ambitious I guess.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

08/13/10


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8/14/10


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

commonsenseman said:


> 1/1/2012


What a waste of a quess, I highly doubt they would update the site on New Years Day. :laugh:


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

8/16


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

10/29/10


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> What a waste of a quess, I highly doubt they would update the site on New Years Day. :laugh:


Good call, I dunno what I was thinking.

1/2/2012


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> What a waste of a quess, I highly doubt they would update the site on New Years Day. :laugh:


:rotfl:

8/23/10


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8/20/2010


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

10/5/10


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

8/30/10


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

10/21/10


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

7/14


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

9/21/10


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

11/12/2010


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8/23/10


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

I searched the thread for this: July 27th, 2010. My 24th Birthday, and oh what a birthday gift it would be! C'mon SG!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

11/18/10


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

10/04/10


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8/27/10


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

09/01/10


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Is 7/3/2082 taken?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm beginning to think this thread my run to a thousand pages before the golden day arrives. Maybe that could be a new contest...guess how many pages this thread will reach before a winner can be declared?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Is 7/3/2082 taken?


Your Good Jeff----LOL



indigosmoke said:


> *I'm beginning to think this thread my run to a thousand pages before the golden day arrives. Maybe that could be a new contest...guess how many pages this thread will reach before a winner can be declared?*


*
666 my guess*

And my guess for today is :

8/28/10


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Setting up this contest is really just my diabolical method of ensuring that I'm aware of the instant that the tobacco is posted on the site. Since I check this site about 20 times a day, I haven't had to watch for Sam G. stuff in a week and a half. :wink:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm beginning to think this thread my run to a thousand pages before the golden day arrives. Maybe that could be a new contest...guess how many pages this thread will reach before a winner can be declared?


I've stopped guessing.
I'm convinced the winner is already on the board.
I think it will arrive soon. (I hope!)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

7/31/10


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

6/30/2010 

Checked P&C lately?


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

This must have been posted this afternoon, because I checked late into the morning and there was nothing. Thanks so much for the heads up!!


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

Jessefive said:


> This must have been posted this afternoon, because I checked late into the morning and there was nothing. Thanks so much for the heads up!!


No problem! I'd been constantly checking there and SP, COJ, Iwan Ries, and 4Nogs because I really thought the predictions in this thread were way too pessimistic.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like they've still got plenty of some blends (1792) but FVF already says call for availability so FVF fans I'd act quickly if you want to get your hands on some. I thought of buying some to use as trade bait but figured I'd leave it there for those who love this leaf.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8/03/10


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8/11/2010


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I've lost track of the dates!

8/12 ?


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

8/13


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

July 7.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Ther's no shortage on this side of the pond. Lifes a bitch isn't it.......


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Spectabalis said:


> Ther's no shortage on this side of the pond. Lifes a bitch isn't it.......


Now that's just cruel...guess you guys are still smarting because we had to bail you out of two world wars.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Now that's just cruel...guess you guys are still smarting because we had to bail you out of two world wars.


Yes sir, sorry sir, excuse me while I just tug my forelock. (That's in the dictionary under " f ")


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Today, July 2, 2010. *Not really*, however, I found a tin of 1792 today at a tobbacco store and tried it, and it was very good, different form the other tobaccos I have tried. I think I will go buy the other tin they had. Also, another store in the area now has FVF in stock. I asked him to set aside 2 tins for me until I can get there to pick them up. He said he just got in 10 tins of FVF.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello all. I haven't posted in a while, and I find this thread while smoking my last bowl of FVF.

I'll guess 12/24. I hope someone more optimistic wins.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8-17-2010


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I'mma hafta start going totally random...

OP: updated list of used dates?

How about 10/2


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

How about --- 8-19-2010


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

In case no one has noticed already, but umm.... PipesandCigars.com got a shipment in on 06/30...

Looks like they still have some left, but no 1792 or full VA flake.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am going with my birthday 8-20-2010 happy birthday to me if I am right:banana:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

8-18-2010


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Count Revan;2907277[B said:


> ]*In case no one has noticed already, but umm.... PipesandCigars.com got a shipment in on 06/30...*[/B]
> 
> Looks like they still have some left, but no 1792 or full VA flake.


*
The contest is for the below...........*

Here's how it will go down. *Guess the date that the 50 gram tins of 1792 will be back in stock at SmokingPipes.com*


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> *
> The contest is for the below...........*
> 
> Here's how it will go down. *Guess the date that the 50 gram tins of 1792 will be back in stock at SmokingPipes.com*


I know, was just saying they had gotten some in.... geesh! lol

Relax tobacmon :banana: It's all good!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Count Revan said:


> I know, was just saying they had gotten some in.... geesh! lol
> 
> Relax tobacmon :banana: It's all good!


At my age relax is not even in my dictionary---Seeing your post count I thought you did not catch the first post---


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

The Count Revan said:


> In case no one has noticed already, but umm.... PipesandCigars.com got a shipment in on 06/30...
> 
> Looks like they still have some left, but no 1792 or full VA flake.


 Exactly, I got a very nice order from them on S&G. They were limiting tins so I had my wife and daughter order to. Sounds greedy I know but why everyone was guessing when it would be here I was getting in on it. :rockon:


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> At my age relax is not even in my dictionary---Seeing your post count I thought you did not catch the first post---


No problems, we all gotta start sometime! (meaning me of course lol :smoke

We are never to old (or young) to relax, hell I'm about to relax into a coma! hahaha


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe it is "abhishekduggal" for the win!!!!!!

Check Out SmokingPipes.com!!!!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Agar066 said:


> I believe it is "abhishekduggal" for the win!!!!!!
> 
> Check Out SmokingPipes.com!!!!!!!!


Looks to be that way, his first & only post is the win!

Do you think he'll come back to claim the prize? :biglaugh:


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> Looks to be that way, his first & only post is the win!
> 
> Do you think he'll come back to claim the prize? :biglaugh:


If he doesn't, I think the person who first alerted everyone that SP had 1792 in stock should be the winner.:biggrin:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

abhishekduggal if your out there send me your contact info.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Ha!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Still no bulk. :-|


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

And still no Stonehaven  But I'm happy for the 1792 and FVF fans out there.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> And still no Stonehaven  But I'm happy for the 1792 and FVF fans out there.


If it wasn't for lack of funds, I'd be a very happy man right now out:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did I miss it? I'm showing out of stock on 1792 and FVF:mmph:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BigRay023 said:


> Did I miss it? I'm showing out of stock on 1792 and FVF:mmph:


That was quick. It was there when I checked at around 4.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

If he doesn't claim does it go to the next closest guesser (Me)? :wink:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

If he doesn't claim it, I vote it gets donated to one of those tobacco collection things, for the troops. 

Just a thought.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jeez...I checked every day, and it was all gone so fast, I thought we were still waiting!


----------

